# Taiwan commissions 20,000-ton combat support ship



## CougarKing (24 Jan 2015)

Another indicator of how far Taiwan's domestic shipbuilding industry has recovered and advanced since the industries built during 50 years of Japanese colonial rule were mostly destroyed by US aerial bombing in the Second World War.

The next logical step for them is to build home-grown submarines, since no one else is willing to sell to them for fear of jeopardizing trade relations with mainland China.



> bmpd.livejournal.com
> 
> *Taiwan commissions 20,000-tonne combat support ship*
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (24 Jan 2015)

Ain't she purdy!  I am really interested in the cost quoted of $130M USD.  That, if correct, is very impressive.


----------

